

Ask HN: Please review our iPad App - Bento Master - gcheong

This app was my wife's idea and she did most of the design and all of the graphics and made the website as well. I just coded it ;). We recently released it and it got pretty high in the lifestyle category in Japan and made it into the "New and Noteworthy" section of the lifestyle categories in the US and Germany. We are thinking of various things to add to it (beyond more recipes) and would love your feedback on it. Please see our website for it here: www.bentomaster.com
======
gcheong
clickable link: <http://www.bentomaster.com>

